# 7.2 installation on Sun Blade 2000



## talkincricket (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi, I am new to Sun machines and FreeBSD.
But I am trying to "fuse" them, anyway!!!
I already installed Solaris and it went fine. But now I want to install FreeBSD 7.2.
My machine is a Sun Blade 2000 (2 x UltraSPARC III), OpenBoot 4.5, 2048 MB memory installed.
I downloaded 7.2-RELEASE-sparc64-disc1, burned it to a CDR and booted SB2000 with 
	
	



```
boot cdrom
```
 command.
It seems to start bu then it hangs up on 
	
	



```
Boot device: /pci@8, 700000/scsi@6/disk@6,0:f
File and args:
>>FreeBSD/sparc64 boot block
Boot path: /pci@8, 700000/scsi@6/disk@6,0:f
Boot loader: /boot/loader
Not an ELF file
Program terminated
```
Can you help me in getting thing working? Thanks!!!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 29, 2009)

This thread may apply, see also these ISO files.


----------

